# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  # 7642 Αγίοι Θεόδωροι

## sv1gft

Ο κόμβος 7642 έχει πλέον 2 ενεργά bb links. 
1 SV1BYN (#2578-#7642) 
2 UNIVERSAL ELECTRONICS 2 (#11851-#7642)
3 AP @ 2442 GHz

----------


## smarag

Μπράβο παιδία άντε να βγαίνουμε ακόμα παρα έξω.

----------


## sv1gft

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον SV1EFT τον ΤΑΚΗ πού με την βοήθεια του στήθηκε χθες ο κόμβος μου στους αγ.Θεοδώρους

----------


## dalex

...........................

----------


## papashark

> Εκείνο το 1-4-7-10-13 σχήμα των μη επικαλυπτόμενων συχνοτήτων, το έχουμε εγκαταλήψει; Σαν να βάζεις repeater στους 145,682 ένα πράμα...


1-4-7-10-13 ????

Εγώ γιατί θυμάμαι μόνο τα 1-6-11 & 1-5-9-13 ? 
(3 αμερικάνικο, 4 ευρωπαϊκό)

----------


## dalex

............................

----------


## maxfuels

> Σήμερα το πρωί κατόπιν πολλών ημερών προετοιμασίας ταρατσοπισι
> κάρτες πιάτα feenters mikrotik router βάσεις στήριξης καλώδια και 
> όλα τα σχετικά έστησα τον κόμβο 7642 με ένα ΑΡ σε OMNI 12 dbi
> και ενα πιάτο γυρισμένο προς Αίγινα σε λειτουργία ΑΡ .
> Έχουμε και λέμε μια ΟΜΝΙ στο κανάλι 5 με SSID AWMN-AP-7642-AG.THEODWROI
> και ενα πιατο στο καναλι 9 με SSID AWMN-7642-AG.THEODWROI
> Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.


Καλορίζικος ! Συντομα θα εχεις και αλλο κόμβο δίπλα σου αντε να βγαλουμε και λινκ τα εχω ολα ετοιμα  :: 
Και κατι ακομα για να συνδεθεί καποιος στο Ap δίνεις στατική Ip η δυναμική μέσω Dhcp Server?

----------


## Billaros

Ωραιος! για ριξε μια ματια εδω μηπως μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα με τα παιδια απο Κορινθο διοτι απο κει και περα εχει φτασει μεχρι Κιατο το δικτυο  ::  
σκεφτονται απ οτι ξερω να στησουν κομβο στο Σοφικο...
-->Wireless
-->Intenet

----------


## maxfuels

Τις ημέρες του Πάσχα θα βρεθούμε με τον Νίκο σίγουρα. Οπότε μπορουμε να κανονισουμε και μια συνάντηση τι λετε ;  ::

----------


## Billaros

λογικα ολο και καποιο meeting θα εχουν στο μυαλο τους τα παιδια απο Κορινθο να κανουμε μεσα στο Πασχα. για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες στο thread "Ασυρματο δικτυο Κορινθου".
 ::

----------


## petzi

Συμπτωματικά τις ίδιες ώρες ήμουν απέναντί σας (στην Αίγινα) βοηθώντας δύο νέους χρήστες προκειμένου να γίνει link με από Αίγινα με Jz (Αμφιάλη). Το κακό είναι ότι - από κακή συνεννόηση - δεν έχει δηλωθεί σωστά το στίγμα του κόμβου (sv1hah-and1) και το λινκ.
Ο ιδιοκτήτης του κόμβου εκεί είναι διατεθιμένος και για if προς Άγιους Θεόδωρους τους οποίους υποστηρίζει ότι βλέπουμε απέναντι. Αν αυτό που έβλεπα απέναντι ήταν η περιοχή των Αγίων Θεοδώρων τότε το λινκ βγαίνει εύκολα.
Το link Jz-sv1hah-and1 παίζει ήδη δοκιμαστικά σε Α (λίγο κεντράρισμα του λείπει)από την Κυριακή, άντεξε τον αέρα και πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστεί με μεγαλύτερα πιάτα.
Το κακό είναι ότι η επόμενη επίσκεψη στην Αίγινα δεν θα γίνει πρίν τις επόμενες 10 ημέρες  ::  

Θα είμαστε σε συνεννόηση προκειμένου να πραγματοποιηθεί ταυτόχρονα και λινκ με Αγ. Θεόδωρους.

Κορινθιοι ετοιμαστείτε!

----------


## petzi

τα δηλωμένα στο wind links με τον #11851 ισχύουν? 
Το wind είναι εργαλείο που το λαμβάνουμε σοβαρά υπόψη... αν δεν ισχύουν τα links δηλώστε ανενεργά pls.....

----------


## manoss

> Κορινθιοι ετοιμαστείτε!


Το προ-προηγούμενο Σαββατοκύριακο κάναμε δοκιμές από αρκετές βουνοκορφές προς διάφορα σημεία στο Νομό Κορινθίας. 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=387577#387577

Ένα από αυτά ήταν και οι Αγ. Θεοδώροι στους οποίους στήθηκε προσωρινό AP για τις ανάγκες του scan. (κόμβος #51 στο wnk.awmn.net)


http://wnk.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=51

Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν πολύ καλά, είμαστε σε συνενόηση με τις τοπικές αρχές για ν' αποκτήσουμε μόνιμη πρόσβαση με ρεύμα στα βουνά.

Καλό θα ήταν να γίνουν κάποιες επαφές από τώρα ώστε να είμαστε όλοι διαθέσιμοι κάποιες ημέρες που βολεύουν για επαφές και σχεδιασμό.

Για το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Κορινθίας
Μάνος Γκότσης
Αντιπρόεδρος

----------


## maxfuels

Λοιπόν το σπίτι μου για οσους γνωρίζουν την περιοχή βρίσκετε στο Προάστιο Γαλήνη εκει που εκδηλώθηκε η μεγάλη Φωτιά πριν 2 χρόνια. Εχω οπτική επαφή προς Αίγινα και καποια αλλα νησιά του Σαρωνικού που δεν ξέρω ποια είναι ακριβώς. Στους Αγίους θα βρίσκομαι απο την Μ. Πέμπτη μαζί με ολο τον εξοπλισμό. Σε 1η φάση θα στηθεί 1 πιάτο και 1 ap. Ευχομαι να συναντηθούμε ολοι μαζί να οργανωθούμε και να βγει κάτι καλό. Εχω την εντύπωση πως αν σηκωθεί το Ap απο το σπίτι καλύπτω το 80 % του χωριού τουλάχιστον, λόγω υψόμετρου και οπτικής επαφής.

----------


## pkent79

Ωπ, και εγώ εξοχικό στη Γαλήνη έχω (Κινέττα). Δυστυχώς όμως δεν βλέπω τίποτα το χρήσιμο πέρα από την Αίγινα και την Κακιά Σκάλα. Είμαι 2 στενά κάτω από την εκκλησία του Αγ. Γεωργίου.

----------


## petzi

να βάλετε hotspots για να ερχόμαστε για μπάνιο!

----------


## smarag

> να βάλετε hotspots για να ερχόμαστε για μπάνιο!


Εμεις που έχουμε hotspots εδώ να δώ θα έρθετε για μπανιο το καλοκαίρι ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1gft

Σταυρο καλά είναι στην επίδαυρο αλλα αν είχε καραβάκι θα ήταν καλύτερα πολλές στροφές ζαλίστηκα  ::

----------


## sv1gft

περικλή κατέβα εσύ και θα σε παo εγώ για μπάνιο στην ταράτσα να βγει και κάνα link και μετά κάτω στην θάλασσα...

----------


## smarag

> Σταυρο καλά είναι στην επίδαυρο αλλα αν είχε καραβάκι θα ήταν καλύτερα πολλές στροφές ζαλίστηκα


Κάποτέ είχε ιπτάμενο αλλά το έκοψάν.

Τώρα όσο για τις στροφές δέν ειναι πολλές αλλά παίζει ρόλο ο οδηγός που σε πήγε και πώς οδηγούσε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ririco

sv1gft και εγω εχω εξοχικο στους Αγιους.
Σου εστειλα pm με λεπτομερειες να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.

----------


## maxfuels

LOL το Πάσχα θα γίνει μεγάλος τζερτζελές .... Αντε να μαζευτούμε  ::

----------


## pkent79

Άντε....
Δώστε μου λόγο να πηγαίνω στο εξοχικό τα Σαββατοκύριακα.
Έχω να πάω από τα Χριστούγεννα.  ::

----------


## smarag

Οταν πάς και βγάλεις ένα linkaki και έχεις awmn και εκεί θα δείς πώς θα εγκατασταθείς εκει πέρα.

----------


## sv1gft

Σταυρο όπως πάει σε λίγο θα τους διώχνουμε και δεν θα φεύγουν από τα εξοχικά τους

----------


## smarag

Ωραια πράγματα θα στηθουν και νεα δίκτυα στην επαρχία.

----------


## gounara

καλημερα , και εγω εχω εξοχικο στους αγιους απεναντι σχεδον απο το hanikian beach ,
ειμαι μεσα σε οτι παιξει εκει .
επισης να τονισω οτι εχω ακρες για κεραιες στο ξενοδοχειο που ειναι πολυ ψηλο και ανθρωπους να συντηρουν το δικτυο οταν πεσει .
εγω πηγαινω μονο 20 μερες το χρονο αλλα αν ανοιξει το πραμα με βλεπω για παραπανω .
να χαιρετησω και τον φιλο μου Tον πανο SV1EFT

----------


## sv1gft

ευχάριστο για την μεγάλη ανταπόκριση που έχετε δείξει αλλα να βάλετε και κάνα εξοπλισμό να ετοιμάζεστε

----------


## universalelectronics

Nικο εμαθα απο τον Τακη για το πιατο που γυρισες πανο στην Αιγινα πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχουμε προβλημα, περιμενω τον Τακη ποτε θα μου δωσει δικτυο για να αρχισω την δραστηριοτητα. Η προσβαση στην ταρατσα εδω ειναι πολυ δυσκολη δεν υπαρχη σκαλα και καταλαβαινεις οπως ειμαι μονος ποσο δυσκολο ειναι το scan. Λιγο υπομονη πιστευω οτι τις επομενες μερες κατι θα κανει ο sv1eft.

----------


## maxfuels

Την Μ. Παρασκευή θα είμαι Αγ. Θεοδώρους . Υπάρχει ετοιμος 6μετρος Ιστός που θα υποδεχτεί 1 πιάτο με feeder A. Αν υπάρχει κανείς απο Αίγινα ας μας γυρίσει ενα πιάτο να δουμε τι μπορούμε να κανουμε. Νικο θα βρεθουμε ;

----------


## universalelectronics

To δευτερο προς το παρον πιατο θα ειναι γυρισμενο προς Αγιους θεοδωρους στον sv1gft στους 2,4 με ssid awmn-11851-AP aigina.
Αν εχετε κατι να εκπεμπη σε αλλες περιοχες της Εθνικης Αθηνων-Κορινθου προς την Σουβαλα Αιγινας ποσταρετε το εδω για να γινη κατοπιν ενα γενικο scan και να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.

----------


## sv1gft

Kαλησπέρα θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί την μεγάλη παρασκευή για πολλές δοκιμες το ap δουλεύει εδώ και ένα μηνα

----------


## maxfuels

Καλημέρα Νίκο θα τα πούμε την Παρασκευή.  ::

----------


## B52

Αΐντε περιμενω απο απεναντι και εγω.....................  ::

----------


## sv1gft

που απεναντι ?

----------


## B52

Salamina - Basilika beach ..... ->  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αΐντε περιμενω απο απεναντι και εγω.....................


και γω περιμένω. Παραλία Νάτο Αιάντιο Σαλαμίνα

----------


## sv1gft

Kαλησπέρα το θέμα είναι να μπαίνουν πιάτα και omni και να εκπέμπουν ειδάλλως δεν προχωράει το δίκτυο μονο στα λόγια θα μείνουμε..

----------


## maxfuels

Αν και προσπαθήσαμε να σκανάρουμε το Ap του sv1gft δυστυχώς δεν τα καταφέραμε.  ::

----------


## pkent79

Εγώ (Node ID 12341) και να ήθελα να σκανάρω δεν θα είχα έτσι και αλλιώς οπτική επαφή. Με κρύβει ένας λόφος.

----------


## sv1gft

χρονια πολλα scan απο την ταρατσα 7642

----------


## papashark

Αντε βρε παιδιά, ακόμα να το βγάλετε το λινκ ?

nektariosko #8628 ?

freespirit/zimmerman #8835 ? 

spirit #534 ?

Deathdeal #1823 ?


Aντε βρε παιδιά, 50-60χλμ είναι, βγαίνει το λινκ. Από ότι φαίνετε μόνο από κόμβους της Καισαριανής/Ζωγράφου βγαίνει για να περνάει πάνω από Σαλαμίνα, Πέραμα, κλπ 

Ποιος θέλει να το βγάλει να έρθουμε να βοηθήσουμε με ότι τρόπο χρειάζετε  ::

----------


## sv1gft

Αντε βρε παιδιά κανα λινκ άντε γιατί αρχίζει το καλοκαίρι και θα μείνουμε πάλι πίσω δεν βλέπω προσπάθειες  ::   ::

----------


## Billaros

Μαλλον το SSID ΑWMN-7642-AP-AG.THEDWROI θα επρεπε να ειναι καταγεγραμμενο ως WNK-....-.... και οχι ως AWMN-...-... λογω της περιοχης που βρισκεται (Κορινθια).  ::

----------


## sv1gft

είναι καταχωρημένο και στις κορίνθου το θέμα είναι link θα γίνει, αυτό είναι πταίσμα  ::

----------


## sv1gft

νεο λινκ ενεργο με αθηνα 7642-2578

----------


## sv1gfu

57.343 Km!!!!!!!!!

Με sr15 το βγαλατε το λινκ???

----------


## Neuromancer

άντε επιτέλους να βγει και η κορινθία στο awmn  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

κακόμοιρα πουλάκια...

----------


## mojiro

ρε παιδια τα 10 χιλιομετρα απο αυτο, περνανε πανω απο την αθηνα....  ::

----------


## kostas_218

Μπράβο Νίκο για το link σου έκανες καλό ρεκόρ. θα περάσεις και την κινητή τηλεφωνία  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1byn

FOY FOY 1,2,3  ::

----------


## sv1byn

CQ CQ CQ DX DE SV1BYN SV1BYN SV1BYN K
SV1BYN SV1BYN SV1BYN DE SV1GFT SV1GFT SV1GFT KN
SV1GFT DE SV1BYN 
UR RST IS 599 ++ 22 DB
APOSTASI 57.343km 
CM-6 PWR 17DBI 
ANT FERIMEX 27DBI 
SV1GFTDE SV1BYN KN  ::

----------


## PPZ

Τι εξοπλισμος? Τι ισχυ?

----------


## Trackman

Τι σήμα!
Τι πιάτα μέγεθος
όπως και να έχει είναι από τα ποιό μακρινά

----------


## JS

> CM-6 PWR 17DBI 
> ANT FERIMEX 27DBI


17+27 = 44dbm (25W νομίζω)

Κάτι για νόμιμα όρια 20dbm EIRP έχουμε ακούσει ;
Αλλά τί λεω...το παν είναι να βγει το λινκ...όλα τα άλλα...

----------


## Telis

Ωραια.... ωραια... παντα τετοια, μπραβο, αντε να παμε και παρακατω τωρα...  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1byn
> 
> CM-6 PWR 17DBI 
> ANT FERIMEX 27DBI 
> 
> 
> 17+27 = 44dbm (25W νομίζω)
> 
> Κάτι για νόμιμα όρια 20dbm EIRP έχουμε ακούσει ;
> Αλλά τί λεω...το παν είναι να βγει το λινκ...όλα τα άλλα...


Στα 5 GHz το επιτρεπόμενο όριο εκπομπής για εξωτερικά links είναι 30 dbm (1 Watt). 
Από κει και πέρα, σαφώς υπάρχουν κάποια περιθώρια βελτίωσης, δεδομένου οτι ούτε η CM6 ούτε και η Ferimex είναι κορυφαίες στο είδος τους.  ::

----------


## sv1gft

ούτε πολύ πετάμενο να μην βρεθεί "μπροσταμου" xaxa...

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1byn
> 
> ...


Υπέθεσα οτι μιλάμε για 2.4
Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κοκορευόμαστε για κάτι παράνομο σαν να χλευάζουμε τους υπάρχοντες νόμους.
Ήμαρτον...

----------


## PPZ

Εμενα παντως μου βγαινει λιγο χλωμο λινκ σε a με grid κεραιες.Μπορει να ειναι συνθηκες διαφορετικες εδω αλλα εμεις στη Σερβια παιδευομασταν με 1.2μ prime focus πιατα, και τελικα παιζαμε 1-2Μbit το πολυ.Με CM9 στο full και ολα τα αλλα...


Με τρωει η περιεργια, βγαλτε καμια photo να δουμε τι, πως, ΟΛΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ  ::  

Μπορει να ειναι χρησημο για ολους...

----------


## sv1byn

υπομονη βρε παιδια θα πεσει και αλλο κατω 
λιγο βελτιοση στον εξοπλισμο μου και 
τελος οι γρινιες .......
και ελπιζω να υπαρχουν και καλητερα σηματα 
θα σας γραψω συντομα τα αποτελεσματα υπομονη....
τωρα βγηκε με οτι προχειρο βρεθηκε στην ταρατσα μου  ::

----------


## sv1gfu

::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Με nstreme ή χωρίς????????????????????????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Mπραβο για το λινκ....Σιγουρα υπαρχουν περιθωρια βελτιωσης αλλα και μονο για την προσπαθεια ένα μπραβο σας αξιζει!  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Μπράβο στα παιδιά ! Ο Νίκος το άξιζε αυτό το λινκ. Ειχα πάει το Πάσχα μαζί με τον Kontak και Morfea να βοηθήσουμε, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν καναμε κάτι. Ο Νίκος κατάφερε ενα σημαντικό λίνκ παρόμοιο με αυτό της Πάρνηθας. Στην ευρύτερη περιοχή των Αγ. Θεοδώρων υπάρχουν αρκετοί απο εμάς και ο Νίκος εχει φροντίσει να κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά στην Ταράτσα. Νομίζω ότι το λινκ αυτό θα αποτελέσει κορμό για την μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη του AWMN προς την Κόρινθο. *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ*

----------


## sv1gft

μετά από 12 ώρες στην ταράτσα το link έπαιξε, θα υπάρχουν και βελτιωσης την επομενη εβδομάδα θα γίνει και ένα link με αίγινα με τον 11851 που θα κάνει με τον 4357 και θα πάρουμε και περισσότερες διαδρομές και θα είναι και πιο σταθερό ευχαριστο πολύ τον sv1byn και τον sv1gfu...

----------


## Acinonyx

> ρε παιδια τα 10 χιλιομετρα απο αυτο, περνανε πανω απο την αθηνα....


Ποιός την χέχει την Αθήνα;

Εδώ μιλάμε για recor στο διαγωνισμό ποιός το έχει μακρύτερο!

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά!  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Δαμιανέ, πες αλεύρι :

_Όσο αυξάνονται οι κόμβοι του δικτύου, τόσο θα κονταίνουν τα λινκς_

Τι πήγα και θυμήθηκα ε

----------


## pkent79

Ε όταν αυξηθούν τα ενδιάμεσα σημεία, θα κοντύνουν τα links. Μέχρι τότε, κάπως πρέπει να γίνει κάτι. Αν δεν φέρεις λίγο νερό στο χωριό, δεν θα αποκτήσεις ζήτηση για να γεμίσεις τις δεξαμενές.  ::  

btw... αν υπάρξει πιθανότητα επέκτασης, ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για τον κόμβο στην Κινέτα.

----------


## sv1gft

mauve κοίτα περίμενα σαν ap αρκετά κάποια στιγμή έπρεπε να γίνει και αυτό αντί να πεις ότι με κάποιους τρόπους σιγά σιγά το δίκτυο αρχίζει και περπατάει προς κόρινθο κάθεσαι και μας την λες διακριτικά αλλα την απάντηση στην έδωσε ο pkent79

----------


## universalelectronics

Νικο προχωρα το επομενο ειναι με ΑΙΓΙΝΑ στα εχω ετοιμα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ρε παιδια τα 10 χιλιομετρα απο αυτο, περνανε πανω απο την αθηνα.... 
> 
> 
> Ποιός την χέχει την Αθήνα;
> 
> Εδώ μιλάμε για recor στο διαγωνισμό ποιός το έχει μακρύτερο!
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά!


Φοβάμαι ότι τον αδικούμε τον sv1gft.

Είχε γράψει καιρό ποιούς βλέπει και περίμενε για να κάνει λινκ με έναν από αυτούς.

Δυστηχώς οπτική επαφή είχε μόνο περνόντας 10 χιλιόμετρα πάνω από την Αθήνα, είμαι σύγουρος όπως είπε και ο pkent ότι άμα μπορεί να βρει1 ενναλακτικές κοντινότερες, θα τις προτιμήσει....

Και εγώ ελπίζω ότι μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα έχω λινκ με Υδρα στα 60 χιλιόμετρα, άμα βρούμε να βάλουμε τίποτα κεραίες σε καμιά βραχονησίδα να κοντίνουμε την απόσταση, μέσα είμαι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Sunrisen

Συγχαρητηρια man για την προσπάθεια!κατι βγήκε απο τον κόπο τουλαχιστον  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> mauve κοίτα περίμενα σαν ap αρκετά κάποια στιγμή έπρεπε να γίνει και αυτό αντί να πεις ότι με κάποιους τρόπους σιγά σιγά το δίκτυο αρχίζει και περπατάει προς κόρινθο κάθεσαι και μας την λες διακριτικά αλλα την απάντηση στην έδωσε ο pkent79


Κάνεις τεράστιο λάθος gft. Δεν στην "λέω διακριτικά" όπως νομίζεις.

Την "λέω στα ίσια και φωναχτά" σε όσους προσπάθησαν κατά καιρους να λανσάρουν άκριτα ιδεολογήματα που δεν είχαν πρακτική πιστοποίηση.

Όταν στην αρχή του δικτύου έλεγα ότι :

_όποιος πραγματικά θέλει να μπεί στο δίκτυο και τοιχείο μπετον πάχους δύο μέτρων να βρεί μπροστά του θα το τρυπήσει και θα περάσει,_ 

άκουγα σαν αντίλογο σαχλαμάρες του τύπου ότι πρέπει να προσεγγίσουμε κόσμο για να πυκνώσει το δίκτυο, κλπ, κλπ, κλπ.

Έσυ είσαι μία τέτοια περίπτωση. 

'Εβγαλες λινκ 53 χιλιομέτρων για να βάλεις την δεύτερή σου βάση στο δίκτυο. 

Το ότι το έβγαλες με έναν άλλο ραδιοερασιτέχνη, απλά επιβεβαιώνει τον δεύτερο κανόνα του MAuVE :

_Τα λινκ τα βγάζουν οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις και όχι η γεωμετρία ή γεωγραφία._

73s

----------


## pkent79

Και εσένα τι σε πείραξε δηλαδή;
Το ότι από τα 50+ χιλιόμετρα τα τα πρώτα 25-30 περίπου είναι πάνω από θάλασσα δεν το βλέπεις; Εκει ποιός ενοχλείται; Τα κεφαλόπουλα; Στα πρώτα αυτά χιλιόμετρα η ισχύς του σήματος έχει πέσει τόσο που όταν θα φτάσει Αθήνα, δεν θα έχει μείνει αρκετό για να σε γαργαλάει στα ευαίσθητα ρουθούνια σου.

Το ότι έκανε λινκ με άλλο ραδιοερασιτέχνη σημαίνει ότι με αυτόν μπόρεσε να έχει καλύτερη επικοινωνία από ότι με άλλους. Ή μήπως τώρα θα μας πεις οτι λόγω γεωμετρίας/γεωγραφίας κλπ, ότι θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουμε από πόρτα σε πόρτα και να ρωτάμε αν θέλει κάποιος να βάλει κόμβο στην ταράτσα του, λες και είμαστε πλανόδιοι πωλητές;

Μήπως διακατέχεσαι από το σύνδρομο "Σας τα έλεγα εγώ;" και προσπαθείς συνέχεια να δείξεις τις διορατικές σου ικανότητες;

----------


## dalex

................................

----------


## sv1gfu

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Τι έγινε τώρα πάλι ? Σταμάτησαν για λίγο οι εχθροπραξίες για το routing και δεν μπορούμε χωρίς φασαρίες? ΉΜΑΡΤΟΝ.
Όσο για το τεχνικό κομμάτι, που πλέων έχουμε γίνει ΌΛΟΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΊ !!!, το altitude που περνάει το σήμα πάνω από την αθηνα το έχει σκεφτεί κανεις? Σας "πληροφορώ " ότι η κεραία του Sv1byn κοιτάει περίπου θα έλεγα τον HOTBIRD, αν και σε αυτή την περίπτωση τo σήμα μας δημιουργεί παρεμβολές, ε τότε να αρχίσουμε να κατηγορούμε και τους παρόχους δορυφορικών προγραμμάτων. Αλλα θα μου πείτε τι δουλειά έχουν τα 12 giga με εμάς ? μήπως ξεχάσαμε τις αρμονικές ? η ακόμη χειρότερα την μπάντα C ? Anyway, αν κάποιος από όλους εσάς που ξεκινάτε πάλι τα trolls έχει να προτείνει κάτι κοντινότερο, αλλα όχι στα λόγια ! να έχει if και έτοιμο για να το διάθεση για ένα προσωρινά τερματικό link, εμείς είμαστε έτοιμη να το κάνουμε. Αλλα από λόγια !!! Εγώ μονο το Sv1gft και το Universal έχω δει από όλους εσάς να έχουν στήσει εξοπλισμό χωρίς να περιμένει από την άλλη κάποιο έτοιμο if , και μπράβο τους. Ας σταματήσουμε λοιπόν τις φαγωμάρες και ας έρθουμε επί τις ουσίας. Περιμένω στα επόμενα post, αντί για κατηγοριες να δω , "Sv1gft ΚΟΊΤΑΞΑ το wind και βλέπω ότι θα μπορούσα να κάνω ένα πιο κοντινό link μαζί σου, η θα μορούσα να μπω ενδιάμεσος", Αλλα δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο από πλευράς σας, δυστυχώς.

----------


## dalex

.............................

----------


## johnaros_

Συγχαρητήρια παιδια και εις ανώτερα σπαστε τα ρεκορ

----------


## sv1gft

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φαγούρα σας έχει πιάσει φαντάσου το link να έπαιζε και με κάνα "ενισχιτι" ποπό τι είσαστε εσείς τον ψιλo τον κάνατε καμήλα έχει γράψει πιο κάτω sv1byn βγήκε το link με ότι πρόχειρο υπήρχε στην ταράτσα του και θα γίνουν αρκετές διορθωσης αλλα μάλλον δεν έχετε με τι να ασχοληθείτε

----------


## mojiro

Μπορω να σου κανονισω λινκ στα 46 χιλιομετρα το οποιο δε περνα καθολου μεσα απο την Αθηνα. Θα το θελες ?

----------


## sv1gft

τώρα σε έπιασε ο πόνος για να μην περνάει πάνω από την αθηνα τόσο καιρό που είχα κάνει post γιατί δεν το κανόνιζες? πάντα είμαι ανοικτός σε πρoτασης

----------


## mojiro

> τώρα σε έπιασε ο πόνος για να μην περνάει πάνω από την αθηνα τόσο καιρό που είχα κάνει post γιατί δεν το κανόνιζες? πάντα είμαι ανοικτός σε πρότασης


timing...

γιατι περιμενε κανεις οτι θα κανες κατι απο καισαριανη ?

τελος παντων...

----------


## RpMz

Μπράβο παιδια! Καιρός να βγαίνουμε και εκτός Αττικής και να συνεχίζετε το ασύρματο και σε άλλους νομούς..
Οι γκρίνιες πάντοτε θα υπάρχουν...  ::

----------


## sv1gft

δεν με κάλυψες με την απάντηση που έδωσες

----------


## sv1byn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1gft
> 
> τώρα σε έπιασε ο πόνος για να μην περνάει πάνω από την αθηνα τόσο καιρό που είχα κάνει post γιατί δεν το κανόνιζες? πάντα είμαι ανοικτός σε πρότασης
> 
> 
> timing...
> 
> γιατι περιμενε κανεις οτι θα κανες κατι απο καισαριανη ?
> 
> τελος παντων...


  ::   ::   ::  XA XA XA XA XA XA XA
KAI PALY XA XA XA XA XA XA XA XA XA XA..........

----------


## dti

> Anyway, αν κάποιος από όλους εσάς που ξεκινάτε πάλι τα trolls έχει να προτείνει κάτι κοντινότερο, αλλα όχι στα λόγια ! να έχει if και έτοιμο για να το διάθεση για ένα προσωρινά τερματικό link, εμείς είμαστε έτοιμη να το κάνουμε. Αλλα από λόγια !!! Εγώ μονο το Sv1gft και το Universal έχω δει από όλους εσάς να έχουν στήσει εξοπλισμό χωρίς να περιμένει από την άλλη κάποιο έτοιμο if , και μπράβο τους. Ας σταματήσουμε λοιπόν τις φαγωμάρες και ας έρθουμε επί τις ουσίας. Περιμένω στα επόμενα post, αντί για κατηγοριες να δω , "Sv1gft ΚΟΊΤΑΞΑ το wind και βλέπω ότι θα μπορούσα να κάνω ένα πιο κοντινό link μαζί σου, η θα μορούσα να μπω ενδιάμεσος", Αλλα δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο από πλευράς σας, δυστυχώς.


Σωστός+++

----------


## universalelectronics

Αφηστε ρε παιδια να ξεκινησει το παιχνιδι και αφου κινητοποιηθει και η Σαλαμινα και η Κινετα-Μεγαρα (εχουν δηλωσει ενδιαφερον πολλα παιδια) τοτε θα σπασουν στη μεση τα μακρυνα links.

----------


## universalelectronics

*Που εισαστε ρε παιδια*  ::   ::  



Καλημερα σε ολους. Μιας και υπαρχει αρκετο ενδιαφερον για τις περιοχες ΚΙΝΕΤΑ-ΑΓ. ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΙ -ΜΕΓΑΡΑ κτλ. ειπα να κανω και εγω την προσφορα μου για να εξυπηρετηθουμε ολοι. Λοιπον εχω ενα ελευθερο if και ενα πιατο 1.10 που ανετα γινετε link με τον 11851 ( το δικο μου id ειναι το 8917 ) μιας και το ap το πιανω και απο το σπιτι μου απο το Κερατσινι και απο το εξοχικο μου στην Κινετα (id: 8913) που εκει την Μ.Παρασκευη θα τοποθετηθει μικροτικι με τρια if και access point . Aν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον περιμενω. 

Αΐντε περιμενω απο απεναντι και εγω..................... 

_Salamina - Basilika beach ..... -> Node#: 
616(b52)-6474(dataclub)
..................................................................................................

και γω περιμένω. Παραλία Νάτο Αιάντιο Σαλαμίνα 
_________________
Node 532 
..................................................................................................
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ 
Εχω εξοχικο σπιτι στους αγιους Θεοδωρους Κορινθιας μετα τη Κινέττα . 
Μπορω να βοηθησω 
Εχω προσβαση και στο πολυ ψηλο ξενοδοχειο HANIKIAN BEACH

----------


## sv1gft

Που εισαστε ρε παιδια εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε τιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## pkent79

Από το Πέραμα (7335), μπορώ να κάνω ένα Link με Σαλαμίνα στα σημεία που βλέπω, αρκεί να μην παραμείνει τερματικός κόμβος.

Αν βρεθεί κιόλας κάποιος που να μπορεί να καθίσει ενδιάμεσος ώστε να σπάσει το μεγάλο λινκ, ακόμα καλύτερα.

Φυσικά ενδιαφέρομαι μήπως καταφέρει να βγει και ο κόμβος μου στην Κινέτα.

----------


## mojiro

> δεν με κάλυψες με την απάντηση που έδωσες


timing θα πει...
οτι δε τυχαινει να μπορουμε ολοι την ιδια στιγμη να κανουμε κατι.

απο τη πρωτη στιγμη που εμαθα για τον κομβο αυτο, σε σκεφτηκα,
απλα ο ιδιοκτητης τρεχει στις δουλειες του και δε μπορει να ασχοληθει.

αμα τον βρισκαμε θα σε ειχα ειδοποιησει. θα ηταν προτειμοτερο να
σου ειχα ταξει κατι που δε θα μπορουσα να προσφερω ?

επισης ειχα μια ελπιδα οτι τοσο αυτος θα βρισκε χρονο το καλοκαιρι
οσο και εσυ θα εστεινες καλοκαιριατικα (συνηθως το καλοκαιρι δε
γινονται τα "εξοχικα λινκ" ?).

σε καλυψα τωρα ?

----------


## sv1gft

Mιχάλη θέλω όταν γραφης να αναφέρεις το id του κόμβου awmn-????? και να μην μου απαντάς στο στηλ (μπαμπά θα μου παρεις ποδήλατο ναι άν είσαι καλο παιδί) το στιλ αυτό δεν μου αρέσει........(συνηθως το καλοκαιρι δε 
γινονται τα "εξοχικα λινκ" ?). και όσο ότι έρχεται καλοκαίρι και δεν θα μπορώ μην απαντάς εσύ για μένα .......

----------


## mojiro

> το στιλ αυτό δεν μου αρέσει........


για αυτο δε μπορω να κανω κατι.

για λινκ εαν εισαι ανοιχτος, με τη πρωτη ευκαιρια θα σε ειδοποιησω.

----------


## sv1gft

το id του κόμβου θα μου το γράψεις ???

----------


## Pater_Familias

> *Που εισαστε ρε παιδια*   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και γω περιμένω. Παραλία Νάτο Αιάντιο Σαλαμίνα 
> _________________
> Node 532


Μια και υπάρχει δραστηριότητα ελπίζω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι να βάλω ένα ap να εκπέμπει. Μπορώ να βάλω μέχρι δύο λινκ από το συγκεκριμένο σημείο. Θα ενημερώσω.
Υ.Γ Βάσει wind επαφή με Αγ Θοδώρους δεν έχω.  ::

----------


## sv1gft

κάπου θα περνάει κανα link από πάνω σου αν στύσης κάτι κάποιος θα σε εντoπιση όπως και ο γουναράς κάτι έλεγε ότι θα κάνει και αυτός link έφτασε το καλοκαίρι καιρός να αναπτύξουμε το δίκτυο και παραπέρα κατάλαβες φιλε mauve δεν το θέλω γιατί"παρτιμου" όπως λες με δικάσου όμορφα λόγια...{{{'Εβγαλες λινκ 53 χιλιομέτρων για να βάλεις την δεύτερή σου βάση στο δίκτυο.}}} 57 παρακαλω..

----------


## sv1byn

παιδακια σε λιγο θα υπαρχει και καλυτερο
ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ 
ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ

----------


## universalelectronics

Νικο ενα πιατο ειναι επανω σου στους 5250 και ενα δευτερο στο Ικονιο 5100, οποιος ενδιαφερεται απο Ικονιο Περαμα να ποσταρη εδω η στο νεος κομβος Σουβαλα Αιγινας awmn-11851, αντε ρε παιδια παρακαλαμε τοσους μηνες τωρα μετα *κατηγορειτε* τα μακρυνα links!!
Για τον pater familia- τωρα στην φωτια κολλαει το σιδερο -το καλοκαιρι θα ψαρευουμε και θα πινουμε μπυρες για ταρατσες θα ειμαστε με τις κοιλιες που θα φτιαξουμε;  ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Για τον pater familia- τωρα στην φωτια κολλαει το σιδερο -το καλοκαιρι θα ψαρευουμε και θα πινουμε μπυρες για ταρατσες θα ειμαστε με τις κοιλιες που θα φτιαξουμε;


Δεν πίνω μπύρες ούτε κοιλιές έχω.  ::  
Το πολύ πολύ να πάω σε κανα βουνό να απολαμβάνω την πεζοπορία.

Υ.Γ Για τη Σαλαμίνα .... θα πρέπει να καταλαγιάσω κάποιες γυναικίες ανησυχίες πρώτα.

----------


## universalelectronics

Sorry αν και δεν καταλαβες ,οι μπυρες και οι κοιλιες αναφερονται για εμας
που τις εχουμε και τις πινουμε, λιγο βεβαια μην παρεξηγηθουμε κιολας.  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Sorry αν και δεν καταλαβες ,οι μπυρες και οι κοιλιες αναφερονται για εμας
> που τις εχουμε και τις πινουμε, λιγο βεβαια μην παρεξηγηθουμε κιολας.


Και γω νόμιζα ότι με θέλετε στην παρέα σας.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## universalelectronics

Βεβαιως και σε θελουμε!!

----------


## fengi1

> Νικο ενα πιατο ειναι επανω σου στους 5250 και ενα δευτερο στο Ικονιο 5100, οποιος ενδιαφερεται απο Ικονιο Περαμα να ποσταρη εδω η στο νεος κομβος Σουβαλα Αιγινας awmn-11851, αντε ρε παιδια παρακαλαμε τοσους μηνες τωρα μετα *κατηγορειτε* τα μακρυνα links!!


Γιαννη τα ειπαμε και το πρωι. 




Αν δεν βρεθει κανεις , απλα πες μου τι εξοπλισμο χρειαζομαι να το βγαλουμε το Link απο μενα μια και το εχω πιασει.

----------


## sv1gft

να και το αλλο το λινκ Γιαννη

----------


## universalelectronics

Aντωνη αυτο το πιατακι βέπει Ικονιο τον 4357 με τον οποιο θα γινει το δευτερο link, παραξενο που το επιασες εκει, ισως ειναι καποια ανακλαση, υπομονη εως να βγουν αυτα τα δυο και κατοπιν παμε για ταρατσοπισι με πολλες θεσεις τωρα προσωρινα ειναι ενα wrap.
Ειναι και τα 58 χιλιομετρα !! και δεν θελω να σπασω το ρεκορ του Νικου ασε να το χαρει λιγο.

----------


## sv1gft

αστο κοντινο εινε

----------


## universalelectronics

::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1gft

Σημερα εγινε το 2 λινκ με την Αιγινα περιμενω και κανενα λινκ απο το Σοφικο αν υπαρχει καποιος απο εκει ας στηλει πμ, η αποσταση με την Αιγινα ειναι 36,3 χιλ ..

----------


## sv1gfu

Λοιπον Νικο Sorry, αλλα δεν αντεχω αλλο θα το πω και ας πουνε οτι θελουν, αλλοστε ποτε ειπαν κατι καλο για αυτα που καταφεραμε μεχρι τωρα.

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ το τρελο λινκ που Σπαει ολα τα προηγουμενα ρεκορ ειναι γεγονος

ΑΓ.θεοδωροι - Β. ευβοια με XR2 βεβαια και 1,40 πιατα και απο τις δυο πλευρες. Θελει λιγο δουλια ακομα, ενα αλαγμα καλωδιου απο LMR400 ΣΕ LMR600, για να δουμε αν το δημα πεσει κατω απο -75.

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ να ενημεροθη ο χαρτης στο wind γιατι βγαζει data error.

Νικο Sorry και παλι αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κρατηθω απο την χαρα μου.

----------


## maxfuels

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1gft

Σίμο πως βλέπεις την κατάσταση προχωράει σε λίγο αν γίνει και από Aίγινα προς Aθηνα είμαστε τέλεια

----------


## maxfuels

Νίκο ξερω πολυ καλά τις προσπάθειες που κανεις εδω και καιρό. Οπως ειχα πει ξανά θεωρώ ότι το λίνκ αυτό είναι εξίσου σημαντικό με αυτό τις Πάρνηθας. Σου αξίζει ενα μεγάλο μπράβο. Οσο για το θέμα που εχουν θεσει ορισμένοι φίλοι και συμφορουμίστες σχετικά με την μεγάλη απόσταση θα ξαναπώ ότι προσπάθησες να κοντίνεις το λινκ εξ αρχής δίχως ομως να βρεις ανταπόκριση....

----------


## sv1byn

> Νίκο ξερω πολυ καλά τις προσπάθειες που κανεις εδω και καιρό. Οπως ειχα πει ξανά θεωρώ ότι το λίνκ αυτό είναι εξίσου σημαντικό με αυτό τις Πάρνηθας. Σου αξίζει ενα μεγάλο μπράβο. Οσο για το θέμα που εχουν θεσει ορισμένοι φίλοι και συμφορουμίστες σχετικά με την μεγάλη απόσταση θα ξαναπώ ότι προσπάθησες να κοντίνεις το λινκ εξ αρχής δίχως ομως να βρεις ανταπόκριση....


σιγα σιγα ολα 0α γινουν υπομονη και προσπαθεια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1gft

Σίμο ευχάριστο για τα καλά λόγια, αυτό αν κάνει ο καθείς από εμάς θα προχωράμε και παραπέρα θα κοιτάξω να βάλω μια πιο μεγάλη omni μήπως και με πιάσεις..

----------


## sv1gft

::

----------


## dti

Από Ωρωπό προς Αγ. Θεοδώρους... ::  



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     mini-itx.dti21.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    2 |   20 |    0 |
|                 gw-dti21.eviawind1.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|              gw-eviawind1.parnitha.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    2 |   10 |    0 |
|                           10.36.234.221 -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    5 |   20 |   10 |
|                           10.36.234.250 -    3 |   36 |   35 |    0 |    5 |   10 |    0 |
|                  gw-dlogic.top-gun.awmn -    0 |   35 |   35 |    0 |    5 |   20 |    0 |
|                  gw-69eyes.top-gun.awmn -    0 |   35 |   35 |    0 |    9 |   30 |   10 |
|                gw-69eyes.houseclub.awmn -    0 |   35 |   35 |    0 |   15 |   30 |   20 |
|              gw-houseclub.danimoth.awmn -    0 |   35 |   35 |   10 |   25 |   50 |   20 |
|                 routerpc1.danimoth.awmn -    0 |   35 |   35 |   10 |   27 |   60 |   20 |
|                            10.41.229.74 -    0 |   35 |   35 |   10 |   65 |  160 |   40 |
|                               10.2.15.1 -    0 |   35 |   35 |   30 |   70 |  131 |   80 |
|                             10.2.15.218 -    0 |   35 |   35 |   30 |   75 |  140 |   61 |
|                            10.78.232.65 -    0 |   35 |   35 |   20 |   66 |  141 |   50 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## sv1byn

φτου μην το ματιαξετε

----------


## sv1byn

φτου και παλι φτου !!!!!!

----------


## sv1gft

::

----------


## senius

Φτου να μην σας ματιάσω.

Αξιοι.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## gounara

Πελατες δεχεστε ?

θα ειμαι στο χωριο μαλλον ολο τον αυγουστο 
και μερικα σαββατοκυριακα 
περιοχη πανω στην παλαια εθνικη 50 μετρα απο HANAKIAN BEACH

----------


## sv1gft

Καλησπέρα υπάρχει έτοιμο πιάτο και cm6 στους 5450 me ssid (AWMN-7642-AG.THEWDOROI PSAXNO LINK) που περιμένει για το 3 link να βλέπω προτασης...  ::

----------


## universalelectronics

Νικο η cm6 τελικα δεν παει καλα στα μακρυνα link, εστρωσαν ολλα με cm9 και nortel!!!
Η σειρα σου τωρα με μια m9.

----------


## tassos1978

Παιδιά Πάχη εδώ, μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα; Τα περισσότερα που διαβάζω είναι εξωγήινα για μένα, αλλά μαθαίνω γρήγορα με δασκάλους που τους αρέσει να μεταδίδουν τη γνώση...  ::  

Κόμβος tassos1978 (#13107)

----------


## universalelectronics

Τασο πρεπει να βρεις καποιον να σε βοηθησει στο ξεκινημα και μετα σιγα σιγα ολα θα γινουν.

----------


## sv1gft

για οποιον "εδιαφερετε" υπάρχει ελεύθερη κάρτα και πιάτο με ssd ag theodoroi 5550

----------


## sv1gft

Το link με UNIVERSAL ELECTRONICS 2 (#11851) είναι κάτω μέχρι να βρει ο Γιάννης pc..

----------


## universalelectronics

Ετοιμο το pc Nικο το Σαββατο το link μας θα ειναι up!!!  ::

----------


## sv1gft

ok

----------


## sv1byn

> ok


ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΟΥΣ ΕΟΙΣΤΟΛΗ;;;  ::

----------


## gounara

Βάλτε και καμμια omni και free spot να μπαίνουμε με του φορητους και τα pda όταν κατεβαίνουμε τα Σαββατοκύριακα και για το καλοκαιράκι που έρχεται από τις παραλίες τα cafe και τα σπίτια μας .

----------


## panxan

> Βάλτε και καμμια omni και free spot να μπαίνουμε με του φορητους και τα pda όταν κατεβαίνουμε τα Σαββατοκύριακα και για το καλοκαιράκι που έρχεται από τις παραλίες τα cafe και τα σπίτια μας .


Από συζήτηση με τον Νίκο (sv1gft) μου είπε ότι το ΑΡ δουλεύει κανονικά.
Εσύ δεν τον έπιασες?
Αλήθεια... Με το λινκ που έλεγες να βγάλεις στο ξενοδοχείο τι έγινε?

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> Βάλτε και καμμια omni και free spot να μπαίνουμε με του φορητους και τα pda όταν κατεβαίνουμε τα Σαββατοκύριακα και για το καλοκαιράκι που έρχεται από τις παραλίες τα cafe και τα σπίτια μας .
> 
> 
> Από συζήτηση με τον Νίκο (sv1gft) μου είπε ότι το ΑΡ δουλεύει κανονικά.
> Εσύ δεν τον έπιασες?
> Αλήθεια... Με το λινκ που έλεγες να βγάλεις στο ξενοδοχείο τι έγινε?



το τριήμερο που περασα δεν το έπιασα . 
με το λινκ τζιφος γιατι το ξενοδοχείο ειναι εδω και 2 χρονια σε αγοραπωλησια και δεν βρισκω κανενα

----------


## panxan

> το τριήμερο που περασα δεν το έπιασα . 
> με το λινκ τζιφος γιατι το ξενοδοχείο ειναι εδω και 2 χρονια σε αγοραπωλησια και δεν βρισκω κανενα


OK
Άρα δεν υπάρχει σίγουρο πρόβλημα, γιατί την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα (τετραήμερο) ένας φίλος μου πήγε και συνδέθηκε κανονικά.  ::  
Η *ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΣ* να δούμε τι θα κάνει...  ::  
Θα συνδεθεί καμμιά φορά  ::

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> το τριήμερο που περασα δεν το έπιασα . 
> με το λινκ τζιφος γιατι το ξενοδοχείο ειναι εδω και 2 χρονια σε αγοραπωλησια και δεν βρισκω κανενα


OK
Άρα δεν υπάρχει σίγουρο πρόβλημα, γιατί την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα (τετραήμερο) ένας φίλος μου πήγε και συνδέθηκε κανονικά.




Ημουν με το pda στη ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ και δεν επιανε  ::  
τι εμβελεια παιζει το free  ::

----------


## panxan

Επειδή είναι πολύ χαμηλά η Χριστίνα και έχει και κτήρια ενδιάμεσα,
σου προτείνω το παρακάτω
 ::   ::   ::

----------

